# Slingshot Carry Kits ?



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Now that I have my basic slingshooting supplies, I was thinking of putting together a convenient carry kit, to keep everything neat, clean, compact, organized, and easily portable, for use when shooting at friend's ranges or competitions. It also occured to me that with so many shooters here, some of our experienced veterans (particularly those that travel to competitions or friends houses to shoot), have doubtless already put together similar kits for themselves, and therefore might be willing to share their "travel bag" setup.

In the absence of advice, I was thinking of something along the lines of a small camera or laptop bag, which would hold my slingshot, a drawstring leather storage pouch of ammo, ammo belt-pouch, a small tin or snackbag holding spare bandset(s) and tying strips, a small container of an alcohol-based hand sanitizer (for removing skin oils from hands to improve grip), a small clean absorbant bar rag, string, safety glasses, a few bandaids, a spare game tag & 1 gal ziploc bag (just in case), marker, a small ice pick with a tip protector (handy for untying tight knots, and punching holes in stuff) and a folding utility knife.

Anyone have a kit layout to share, preferrably with photos ?


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

I got some sturdy clear storage containers for ammo, and a small laptop carry case. I'll put stuff together and post pics tomorrow.

While I'm at it, I have some design improvements to make to both of my backstops tomorrow, and weather permitting, I'll test everything out.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

i have a bag which i hold my stuff in, its not compact but i always carry atleast 300 3/8 steel, 3 slingshots, a hat, and sweatshirt. i fit other items in it depending on what i am doing that day. good idea, i will also look into making my own, and post


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Wow..I put my slingshot in my back pocket and a handfull of marbles in my front......boy I feel primitive...


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Harper I like to go "primitive" quite often!!!







Bags and stuff is good too, but the simplicity of a catty and some shot have an appeal all their own. My little deer skin ammo pouch is one of my favorite ways to take some lead in my pocket.
I have a bag I made back when (the missus helped too) that I use at times when I feel like getting "serious"!!!







It can carry a lot of stuff!!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

my slingshot is usually in my hand, pocket or pack... my ammo is usually in my pocket or in a small pouch and/or tin..









as for other supplies, i did just recently put together a small tupperware, to have with me at the 3-d shoot we went to.. it's filled with other goodies.. spare bands, attachments, safety glasses, pouches, forcepts, string, some small squirrel targets and a Remington belt ammo pouch.. i can try and post some pics soon..


----------



## haertig (Jul 30, 2010)

I use one of these:

http://www.cabelas.c...D0&Ntt=gear+bag

It holds all my slingshots, different kinds of ammo, safety glasses, spare bandsets, etc. Usually it just sits inside my house as a convenient thing to store my supplies in. If it's just me shooting in the backyard then I grab a slingshot and some ammo out of the bag and head out with just those. If I have a couple of shooters with me I take the whole bag so we have an assortment of slingshots and ammo types and safety glasses right there at hand.

Nothing special about why I use this particular bag. Cabela's had them on clearance once for $5.99 (I think it was, but maybe it was $7.99) so I picked up three of them for odds and ends. I use another one for my fly fishing supplies.


----------



## redcard (Aug 26, 2010)

nice topic, I really should get something together. I usually been keeping them in a plastic grocery bag , or a cardboard box.


----------



## Darb (Sep 14, 2010)

Ok, 2 photos of my current gear:










The 1.6L snap-top containers are handy (available at Staples). The left hold ammo pouches, middle one comfortably holds 15lbs of 3/8" steel shot (with enough room for some moisture absorbing paper towels in the bottom and a pack of dessicant). The lid clips are strong enough to prevent dumpage during transport in my car. The right one holds slings, bandsets, an icepick, and utility knife.

On the right is a twin-pocket iPad carry case, which I'll evaluate as a candidate sling-kit carry bag. If I dont like it, I'll return it for a refund.










Here's the other end of the table: tennis balls, my backstop (the bedsheet & clips), and a telescoping-handle sweep magnet (available for $15 USD at Home Depot). When not in use, I usually stick the sweep magnet to a metal brace in the overhead supports, to keep it out of the way but still within easy reach.


----------



## Tom Krein (Oct 24, 2010)

Back in 1991 I got the chance to spend 6 months with the Karen people on the border of Thailand and Burma. I was teaching and providing health care on a volunteer basis. The slingshot was a VERY important part of the daily life of all the men and boys. They each carried a woven bag and had a slingshot and 1/2" clay balls. They would also carry game in the bag. They used them to shoot birds and small game to supplement their diet. I'll try and see if I can find mine.... I haven't seen it in years.

Tom


----------



## PandaMan (Oct 14, 2010)

what I would do if I were you, is buy a tactical belt off of ebay and some leather. Make a slingshot shaped holster and attach it to the belt. Obviously, the belt being tactical, you could store ammo and a few accessories in it's various pouches.

PandaMan


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

PandaMan said:


> what I would do if I were you, is buy a tactical belt off of ebay and some leather. Make a slingshot shaped holster and attach it to the belt. Obviously, the belt being tactical, you could store ammo and a few accessories in it's various pouches.
> 
> PandaMan


that is actually genius! I was also looking at ways to carry my ss when bushwalking etc and this seems like a great idea!


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

harpersgrace said:


> Wow..I put my slingshot in my back pocket and a handfull of marbles in my front......boy I feel primitive...


Lol you wound believe but that's my favorite way to go to and that from a pouch maker hahaha


----------



## Cjw (Nov 1, 2012)

This is how I carry my SPS and ammo.






Its a belt holster made for my SPS and a strong wrist magnet that you wear like a watch.


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Messenger bag slung across my bod. Bands and ties, talc, ammo, game knife or two, headlamp, forceps, ziplock for kills, a length of paracord and some baby clamps (for on the fly target set ups), saftey glasses x2, mechanics (padded knuckles) for when somebody new is nervous about getting dinged and my hunting license......aaaaaaah and a slingshot or two. This is for walks/hikes not competition, as I've never done that.m


----------



## stinger (Jul 6, 2014)

Mechanics brand gloves.


----------



## leon13 (Oct 4, 2012)

leon13 said:


> harpersgrace said:
> 
> 
> > Wow..I put my slingshot in my back pocket and a handfull of marbles in my front......boy I feel primitive...
> ...


----------



## wll (Oct 4, 2014)

Don't know if this is what you are looking for but I carry my slingshot and two extra pouch sets up in the large pocket, and some ammo (mostly 5/8 marbles because they are light and OK for most of the stuff I do) in the smaller pocket.

http://www.rothco.com/product-details/rothco-ammo-pouches

Whats great is it is under $8.00 and is of pretty good quality for the money.

For my bags for equipment to take in my truck I use tool bags that are available at Lowes or Home Depot. Those hold extra slings, extra ammo and extra bands and band accessories.

wll


----------



## Keith.B.Nimble (Jul 15, 2014)

I went with the Maxpedition H-1 Waistpack. Simple-Shot made a youtbe video using this bag. Poke here for that video.

Keith


----------



## slopshot (Sep 9, 2014)

Got this little bag from a military surplus store a few years ago. Keeps all I need handy to grab and go.


----------

